# D915gro/d915pro/d915gvro help please!!!



## theriverklown (Jun 3, 2009)

i have a sony viao vgcrb47g which is and older machine with an intel motherboard p#D915GRO/D915PRO/D915GVRO and i need a picture or manual for the motherboard which sony will not give to me becuase its not published for the public... im trying to connect the front side bus jumper panel and need the configuration on which wires go where. i tried to replace the motherboard and came to find out that the sony windows media center edition wouldnt work with the new motherboard becuase of the bios. if somoen could take a picture of their model or give me a refer me to a page regarding the specs to the odball motherboard it would be greatly appriciated. intell does not have any information onthier website and sony has been no help they want me to take it to a tech support center and its not worth the money to fix such an old machine. my problem is kinda like another post posted years ago
http://www.hwkb.com/Uwe/Forum.aspx/cpu-intel/1688/Computer-Won-t-Start-What-Do-I-Check-First
please help


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC manufacturer's use Mobo's made for them. 
All I get from those numbers is it's a 915 chipset.
If everything connects properly to the new Mobo you have, you could use it with another copy of an OS.


----------



## theriverklown (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks for the reply yah... sony doesnt publish thier information for the specs on their motherboards and intel has no information on their site regarding this particular motherboard but like you said its a classic 915 chipset but the wires for sony are color coded differently so i have fixed the problem through dumb luck and trial and error. so yup problem fixed and if anyone ever needs help regarding their sony viao machine model numbervgc-rb47g i know this machine like the back of my hand now. its an out of date machine so hopefully knowone has this any longer..., P.S. i am totally frustraded with viao products and i would strongly suggest to stay away from thier products even though they are great machines thier is just limited information and unpublished infromation of basic parts. they want you to take their machines to authorized sony retailers and have them fix the most basic parts.


----------



## desi_babu (Jun 4, 2009)

It seems I have recently blown the motherboard of my Sony Vaio Desktop: VGC-RB30/PCV-C21L Part #: 28220832

Looking inside, I see it has the following Intel Desktop Motherboard
D915GRO/D915PRO/D915GVRO.

There is a green light between the first memory module and the cables from the power supply that connect to the mother board. This light is the only thing that comes on and flashes continuously (even after I disconnect the power cord). There is another green light close to the power connector at the back of the desktop that also flashes in synch with the internal one. No other lights come on.

The above are Canadian Part #'s (so they may be different names for the same thing in the US market). 

I just got off the phone with Sony tech support and they want me to pay them $350 for a checkout of the fault at their authorized Sony repair centers AND of course they will not sell me the part/motherboard nor give me any info on it. What a scam.

Ideally, I'd just like to replace the motherboard and preserve my addon graphics card and memory.

Anyone who has replaced a motherboard in a Sony Case and where can I buy one? Any other advice on how I can get this desktop going without burning a hole in my pocket?

Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## undersiege24 (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm in pretty much the same shape. I need the original BIOS for a Sony Vaio vgc-rb42g. Does anyone have one they could send me or PLEASE show me where I can get one online. I have the same MB D915gro/d915pro/d915gvro as it is stamped on it . This is what EVEREST tells me the MB is Intel Augsburg D915GAG / Avalon D915GAV / Eatonville D915GEV / Hammonton D915GHA / Iron Falls D915GRF / Luxemburg D915GUX / Marblehead D915GMH. This is the BIOS version I flashed it to BIOS Version	EV91510A.86A.0482.2006.0222.2350 and now its all screwed up. This is a good computer is I can get the bugs worked out of it. Someone please help me.
Thanks in advance
Undersiege


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What Model Sony?
On OEM boards the bios is provided by the OEM, it's an Intel chipset but most likely not an Intel manufactured board.


----------



## undersiege24 (Sep 16, 2009)

Its a desktop, VGC-RB42G. I have it right here if you need me to look at anything on it. 
Thank you


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

why did you flash it?


----------



## undersiege24 (Sep 16, 2009)

Well, I was looking for the drivers and such on the Intel site and it said there was a BIOS update, so I updated it. Come to find out it was not the one for it. I should backed the old one up but for some stupid reason I didn't and now I'm paying for it......lol This computer was give to me and I had to install a hard drive and RAM. I cannot for the life of me find anything on this MB. Its almost like it doe not exist...lol


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

You should never flash the BIOS unless it is stop instabilty or something like that. I have found your model on the Sony website but as to this motherboard I can't seem to find it.

Its as if someone has taken out the sony motherboard and put some inferior make in


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

is this it? http://www.e4allupgraders.info/dir1/motherboards/socket775/D915GAG.shtml


----------



## undersiege24 (Sep 16, 2009)

That looks like it but this is what is on the MB D915gro/d915pro/d915gvro


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if you can get on the internet with it, use this tool from intel which will tell you what the board is http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/CS-012681.htm


----------



## undersiege24 (Sep 16, 2009)

I ran it and where "Board Model", its blank. Where it says "Board Version", its blank. The only thing showing is the BIOS Version, EV91510A.86A.0482.2006.022202350 and the OS


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

What I think you have done is flash an intel bios with a sony bios. You may have to bite the bullet and phone sony to fix it or you could try downloading a bios from the link I gave you earlier.


----------



## undersiege24 (Sep 16, 2009)

I flashed a Sony with an Intel Bios, I'm trying to find the Sony Bios to put back on it


----------



## undersiege24 (Sep 16, 2009)

oh, I misread that, I'm sorry


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

there doesn't seem to be a bios available on the sony site for it, I would suggest you contact them and ask them if there is a specific site for the bios.


----------



## undersiege24 (Sep 16, 2009)

Well what if I could just find a bios that would work on it? as long as it worked would be fine with me


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

perhaps one of the other techs will have better luck than I have. unfortunately you will need a bios that works for that model.

Have you tried wiping the hard drive an reinstalling the os and chipset drivers to see if you can get around it?


----------



## undersiege24 (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm on the computer right now.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you use the Intel Board ID tool? 
http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/CS-012681.htm
Does the board still boot?


----------



## ZenithEdge (Oct 13, 2008)

desi_babu said:


> It seems I have recently blown the motherboard of my Sony Vaio Desktop: VGC-RB30/PCV-C21L Part #: 28220832
> 
> Looking inside, I see it has the following Intel Desktop Motherboard
> D915GRO/D915PRO/D915GVRO.
> ...




I don't know if this problem was answered already but it doesn't necessarily mean the motherboard is shot. Think about it this way, if you ever want to look into changing certain parts of the hardware, you'll be cutting the power via switch or unplugging the PSU first, but you'll see that the light stays on for a little bit. I treat this LED as a power indicator that also goes w/ the LED on the PSU. 

This situation happened to me a few months ago when I moved to my new house. I figured my mobo's shot but I realized that using my other PSU from another computer led to a functioning computer (cept when it said I had no power to the graphics card cus this PSU was missing the 6 pin thingy). 

So to sum up a long story, I got a new PSU. I believe the blinking lights would have indicated that the effectively cost-efficient AC signal was not being pushed into a favorable DC signal.


----------

